# ad22vf help.



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

are all 93 japan nx2000's abs? i'm going to order the calipers through a parts store, and buy the brackets seperate, but no parts place has asked abs or not. only japan, or u.s.

ive already searched, and this particlar question wasnt answered.
i know i need the abs calipers.
thanks.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I would vote on the cautious side and say no. So specify it anyway.

Seth


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

I searched and here is what I found based on someone elses statement:
nx2k japan made with abs ad22vf. nx2k u.s. made with or with out abs ad18. 

thus if japan then ad22vf .. another thing to look for is I believe NX "SE" trim have ABS = japan = ad22vf.. atleast all 26x257mm rotors are marked under NX2k SE

source: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=2876


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

ALWAYS GO JDM for these calipers, never go USDM, you will end up with only se-r parts.

O


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

NX was never built in North America.

Ask for 1991 NX2000 ABS Japanese model...as has been stated several time in recent brake threads.

A search will reveal dimensions you can check the new parts against.


----------

